# 12v problem on Hymer



## lubricator1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Leisure battery gave up the ghost and got alarm flashing on panel above door. Fitted 2x 110a/h batteries and alarm still flashing. No 12v working. HELP needed.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Have you checked any fuses that are fitted between the batteries and the electroblock?


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

What age Hymer? On my 2005 model, I had to reset the control panel to get it to see two batteries.

Have you replaced an AGM or Gel battery with two lead acid batteries? If you have a Schaudt Electrobloc, you have to flick the battery selector switch to the correct position. If you haven't got a Schaudt manual in English, you can download one from their web site.

You need to ensure the battery selector switch is in the correct position PDQ because in the usual dramatic way, the manual says, "Incorrect setting of the battery selector switch. Risk of explosion due to build up of explosive gases."


----------



## lubricator1 (Mar 30, 2012)

No obvious in-line fuses, probably in cable run between floors. Will explore a little further in daylight. Thanks for your interest, trying to prevent an expensive trip to garage


----------



## lubricator1 (Mar 30, 2012)

It is a schaudt block on a 2003 B694. The batteries swapped were like for like and tje switch is in the correct position. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

In my B644, there are in-line blade fuses beside *both* batteries ..


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Silly question but have you reset the 12v switch above the door? I have overlooked this in the past and made myself look a bit of a fool when I stripped out all the work I had done just to check it. 
The 12v switch is the one that illuminates when 12v is live and next to the 240v warning light. switch just pushes down.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Any update on your problem?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Silly question but have you reset the 12v switch above the door? I have overlooked this in the past and made myself look a bit of a fool when I stripped out all the work I had done just to check it.
> The 12v switch is the one that illuminates when 12v is live and next to the 240v warning light. *switch just pushes down*.


Are you sure? :surprise:
The German van switches work the other way round normally. ie, UP is ON, DOWN is OFF. :wink2:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

747 said:


> Are you sure? :surprise:
> The German van switches work the other way round normally. ie, UP is ON, DOWN is OFF. :wink2:


Just switch the bloody thing up or down and see if the light comes on >

Actually as you have now shamed me into going out to the van and checking you are absolutely correct, it's up...bloody Germans! :wink2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Just switch the bloody thing up or down and see if the light comes on >
> 
> Actually as you have now shamed me into going out to the van and checking you are absolutely correct, it's up...bloody Germans! :wink2:


Don't take it badly mate. It's all those years of inbreeding in Norfolk that have made you disadvantaged.

ps, did you get your webbed feet seen to on the NHS? :grin2:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

No, there are so many of us to see. Seeing as it is a common ailment here the waiting list is far too long. You only get to see a doctor if you get athlete's foot as it can be fatal if left unchecked due to the amount of toes we have.


----------

